# Calais Stopover Please



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

prob been asked a hundred times 

arrive in calais at 2am and looking for somewhere close and safe.

DO i or DONT i use the motorway car / lorry parks WHILST IN FRANCE
THANKS


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

In the ferry port, as you leave the ferry and go through border control look to your left and you will see all the vans parked on the other side of the fence. Go to the roundabout and double back following the signs for ticket sales as if you are going back home - easy drive out in the morning as you are not in the port. Showers in the terminal for the morning. Slight slant but OK and safe.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

scotsman said:


> prob been asked a hundred times
> 
> arrive in calais at 2am and looking for somewhere close and safe.
> 
> ...


This was posted on the Motorhome List on the 28th June. Similar posts are appearing on the Euro Truck Drivers forums.

"Hi All,
I've just had a phone call from Bertie who fell victim to a break in
last night on an aire near Calais.

French police say there has been a spate of thefts from Brit m/homes
around the Calais area. Entry is being made silently by cutting the
rubber around cab quater-light windows.

Bertie also says there have been changes to the roads around Calais
docks, preventing m/homes from parking on the docks overnight."

Scotsman you might be well advised to get well clear of Calais before stopping.

Personally I would not use the Motorway Aires but the ones in the villages and towns are usually safer or as safe as one can be these days.
Don


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My policy is always to get away for Calais by a short way..
Have read the articles about, noise, Boy racers, break in's etc around Calais..
If heading for Paris, usually I go down the motorway until the Toll starts and then pull in straight away to the rest area on the right.
Going Rouen direction there is a motorway service, Valle de Somme ?, about 45 mins away..

We are over there on tuesday night, Got fed up with the rain.. Spain here we come..


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

If you are going south, head for the Auchan Hypermarket at Boulogne St Martins. It's a 30 min drive from Calais and you can overnight in safety on their carpark. The hypermarket opens at 8:00 am so you can shop for supplies,have breakfast, fill up with diesel and be on your way. The petrol station also has motorhome service facilities where you can top up with water and dump waste.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We parked friday evening Valle de Somme in caravan parking by 11 pm full up with mainly Brits no problems.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We parked on the aire at Calais one night last week 20 or more vans there absolutely no problems talking to other motorhomers who were there they said they had used the aire for yrs and never heard of anyone having a problem.We did speak to someone who stayed on the campsite round the corner and had someone try it break into their van this is a site that they paid 20 euro to stay on we paid 7 euro on the aire . food available at carry out vans and plenty of restaurants around.Toilets and shower available.

Val


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Has anyone stayed at the Eurotunnel stop over as you drive out of the station recently as we are travelling that way in three weeks

Putties


----------



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

we've stopped at the first services we come to once past the eurotunnel terminal for the past five years.think its a total station.plenty of parking to the side of the pumps and always a few vans/caravans parked up.never had any probs.we usually fill up next morning then away we go.
good luck scotsman.

alan


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> scotsman said:
> 
> 
> > prob been asked a hundred times
> ...


This is a follow up to Berties breakin at Calais last week.

Latest from Bertie;

"He is still at Calais. Thieves nicked berties keys, along with spare set in Maureens handbag.

Peugeot have been out and fitted new locks, ignition, etc. But alarm fobs were on key rings. until new fobs can be sorted, and codes reset, the engine remains isolated!!!"

Don


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Just come back from Calais and we stayed on the Municipal Site just above the Aire for 2 nights. It is O.K. for just a stopover 11.95 Euros. We don't stay on Aires as most of the ones we found were tatty and exposed and couldn't see why anyone would want to stop on them.
We found the best sites were the Municipal ones which were often tucked away and very well looked after and most of all cheap. Also used ACSI when we couldn't find a Municipal.
Makes you realise what a rip off the club sites are here in the UK!!!!!!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I would'nt stay anywhere near Calais. 3 weeks ago I was amazed how many assylum seekers were hanging around the Port.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

gelathae said:


> I would'nt stay anywhere near Calais. 3 weeks ago I was amazed how many assylum seekers were hanging around the Port.


Yes we saw a few but I wasn't sure if they were the local riff-raff or not. Calais is not the best place in France to stay. Bit like Dover!!!!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

putties said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Eurotunnel stop over as you drive out of the station recently as we are travelling that way in three weeks
> 
> Putties


Yes, I stayed there a couple of weeks ago on my return from the Le Mans 24 hours race.

I was pretty tired and didn't expect to get a particularly good nights sleep amongst the lorries, but slept like a top.

I suspect I was GASSED :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andrew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi anyone everstopped at Fort Lapin munincipal site? Just outside calais

Olley


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

putties said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Eurotunnel stop over as you drive out of the station recently as we are travelling that way in three weeks
> 
> Putties


Given the worrying quotes from other members on this thread, does anyone have an answer to Putties question? And if so, do all these other problems highlighted in Calais apply to this stopover (ie is it inside the tunnel area, secure, etc etc). Me and family will need same stopover at roughly same time, first time in Motorhome in France so rather nervous.

Thanks in advance.

M.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

MarkM said:


> Given the worrying quotes from other members on this thread, does anyone have an answer to Putties question? And if so, do all these other problems highlighted in Calais apply to this stopover (ie is it inside the tunnel area, secure, etc etc). Me and family will need same stopover at roughly same time, first time in Motorhome in France so rather nervous.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> M.


I have answered this, 2 posts back.

I would add though the my van is pretty heavily alarmed using a Strikeback alarm including all lockers, and this certainly helps me sleep more soundly.

I think maybe this answers one question when the inevitable question crops up is it worth paying a little bit more for a Strikeback alarm? - It is for me.

Andrew


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry androidGB

Didn't pick up your comment as I understood you could only get to it if you were leaving the tunnel.

I have a Rapido fitted alarm that covers all openings so things should be ok.

Thanks.

M.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

No problem Mark,

I get to it by going through the fuel station, which is a good opportunity to fill up if you've come over pretty empty, or to fill up before you go back.

Not as cheap as the Hypermarkets, but convenient, especially on a Sunday ( about 11 cents/litre more) but still a lot cheaper than the UK.

They've also got a little snack bar, and you can pick up odd items of food and drink.


Andrew


----------



## 97317 (Jan 16, 2006)

8)

This may be of use.....
http://users.pandora.be/leo.huybrechts/00frame.htm


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 2kias
Interested to read your comments about municipal sites. Can you tell me how you found them, is there a list somewhere please?

Keith


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the advice about the petrol station we will most probably use it but if it is full will use the Auchan aire at boulogne as we will need some pevisions before heading of to Brittanny. (3 weeks to go)

Putties


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

They were definitely Assylum seekers in gangs of about 15-20 marauding around the Port. Most appeared to be of Asian origin and were carrying rucksacks and clutching Lidl bags. The Immigration Officer pointed out that there had been a recent surge of Assylum seekers in Calais and they were excited by the possibility of catching "illegals". 

When looking through my very small campervan I asked the Immigration Officer if he had ever found an Assylum seeker in a motorhome. He implied many were found and said the record was 17 about 3 weeks previous when an extended Chinese family were found in the overhead lockers and side cupboards.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I don't think theres anything new about the sighting of groups of asylum seekers around the port/dock areas, we have regularly seen them hanging around this area for the past few years, especially if you cut through the docks to get to the various ovenight spots in Calais itself.

I would however say that the recent police confimation of escalation of break ins to motorhomes is a bit of a worry though.

Don, your friend mentions changes to the road preventing parking on the docks overnight, could you clarify this please? - does he mean the parking on the docks in the car park by the ferry terminal? I would have thought that would be a relatively safe place to park instead of Calais itself given these reports. If he's on about the actual dock area between the ferry and Calais then I wouldn't think anyone would want to ovenight around there anyway, it's a bit grim around there.

pete


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

2Kias said...._We don't stay on Aires as most of the ones we found were tatty and exposed and couldn't see why anyone would want to stop on them_

Rather a sweeping statement, if you are refering to the aires at Calais I agree but having used aires all over France for the last few years I found the majority clean and tidy, many on rivers or lakes some even with free electricity.
Cheers Sid


----------

